# For Biggy



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

It has been a year since you left me Biggy, a year since you felt your work was finished and yet my heart is still breaking. I remember when I found you, no more then six weeks old, wet and shivering outside the apartment block. Nobody wanted you to stay but I couldnt turn you away, your eyes pleaded for help and yet your tiny tail was wagging. You only barked once, the only bark in your entire life when I lifted you up and said from now on I would take care of you. I think you were saying thank you, but you didnt have to. 
You glued yourself to me, that very first night, climbing out of the bed I made you while I slept and crawled in beside me. You didnt care that it was just a mattress on the floor, you didnt look at what I didnt have, your eyes seen past the dirt and into my heart. And that was it, wasnt it my little friend, you had made your place next to me and remaind there for your entire life. 
I have no memory from the past 6 years in which you were not there, you accompanied me through it all, always waiting for me at the front door when I couldnt bring you somewhere, although that happened rarely. You joined me to every event, even when it was no fun for you. You were just happy to be by my side. It was a joke amunst our friends, wasn't it. Catriona and Biggy, never one without the other, stuck at the hip, always talking to each other, two peas in a pod. They even laughed when I got that gold chain made for you with all the money I had as a collar just wasnt good enough. People often complained that you were a downer when I wasnt around, wouldnt come out from our room, sulking on my pillow till you could see me again. Nobody understood the connection we had. They sure loved you when I was there though didnt they, getting you to do your tricks over and over again. 
I can never thank you enough for saving me that day beside the river, the day when the abuse became to much and I wanted to end it all. You knew there was something wrong when we walked down the dirt track that day, didnt you. You whined as I sat down at the edge to cry, nudging my hand, asking in your own way to go home. Thank you biggy, without your presense on that cold bank I wouldnt be here. Your whimpers reminded me that I was loved and needed, even if I couldnt see it. You loved me. 
Thank you for pulling me away from that dark place and allowing me to cry for hours into your fur, if nothing else I could go on for you. 
I dont think there are any words to describe what you ment to me or the pain I felt the day you left this earth, cradled in my arm while I sang your song and told you it was ok to close your eyes. You whined, licked my cheek and fell asleep for the last time. My angel, tiny in body yet huge in heart. I miss you every day little man, you taught me to live and love. Never forget that you are the heart beat at my feet. I love you so much kid. I love you so so much. 

So this is where we part, My Friend, 
and you'll run on, around the bend,
gone from sight, but not from mind, 
new pleasures there you'll surely find. I will go on, I'll find the strength, 
life measures quality, not its length.
One long embrace before you leave, 
share one last look, before I grieve. 
There are others, that much is true,
but they be they, and they aren't you. 
And I, fair, impartial, or so I thought, 
will remember well all you've taught. 
Your place I'll hold, you will be missed,
the fur I stroked, the nose I kissed. 
And as you journey to your final rest, 
take with you this...I loved you best.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful story about Biggy. He sounds like he was an amazing dog. He will be with you always in your heart.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Heart touching story, Biggy was a beautiful little boy. Even though he was little in stature he had a very big heart. Memories can never be taken away from us, untill you meet again at the bridge he is now running free. :angel:


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words, its so helpful knowing there are people here that understand the loss of an amazing friend.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Bless little Biggy...he gave you an understanding of all that's important in this life, most particularly the ability to love unconditionally. Sad but beautiful story, catz.


----------

